# I Need Major Help!



## megan ann (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know a good name for a group of ages 12-18 for horseback riding?. for like shows and stuff!
:think::think::think:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry. I can't help ya. I've never been good at coming up with names. =P


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I will name off a few 4H clubs that I know of. 

Lazy lopers (thats my old club haha)

Red hill riders

Thundering Hooves

Silver Spur Club

Flying lead

Chinnook Winds

Little Bit Club

Purple Posse


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm... bridlepath??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Horse Wise
*Silver Snaffles*
Fancy fillies
??
I like Silver snaffles.....


----------



## niamhmaay (Mar 22, 2011)

well, you're from florida heey ? i went to orlando last year on a holiday from australia, i want to move there when i grow up  haha  anyway, i think that you'se could be the "floRIDERS" haha. floriders, thats fair cool (;


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

that is way cool!!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

niamhmaay, that is really clever idea, I like floRIDERS too!


----------



## megan ann (Mar 20, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> Sorry. I can't help ya. I've never been good at coming up with names. =P


 
It's okkay  Thanks anyways !♥


----------



## megan ann (Mar 20, 2011)

SMCLeenie said:


> niamhmaay, that is really clever idea, I like floRIDERS too!


 
Lmaoo  Me too but I have to talk to my trainer ,,


----------



## megan ann (Mar 20, 2011)

Okkay I will talk to my trainer about these names  
Thanks ya'll ♥


----------



## megan ann (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank You For All Those Suggestions !


----------

